# Some recent Projects



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thought I would share the teams hard work....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Right on sweet work! Looks good.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Is that a rocket in your post or are you just happy to be here ? :laughing: what rocket is that? ICBM? Minuteman?


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Is that a rocket in your post or are you just happy to be here ? :laughing: what rocket is that? ICBM? Minuteman?


 
It is a minute man ICBM. We did this for the Peterson Air Base museum, It was nice to get a fun project for the guys, Had to special order the paint. Same stuff they use on Mercedes Benz. The guys water blasting are putting epoxy on the speed bumps this weekend. 

We put down a new epoxy on the hanger floor and painted the interior walls. We get to paint the outside of the hanger next spring, Slurry blasting before coating.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job....Airborne


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Painting an ICBM......just another run of the mill job! :jester:

Seriously, great looking work!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

The ICBM job is definitely a good candidate for the "most unusual/unique things we've painted" category! Nice job!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I try to bid as much specialty projects as I can, helps change the pace for the guys and gals. On the ICBM we had to do 3 finish coats, the first spray every flying bug found it and now is incased in it......lol


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how are you advertising for these unique jobs? Is it from contacts you have already made.. networking and get turned onto them? That your lift in that pic?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

That looks superb,excellent work


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice Pressure washer set-up!


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We have the IDIQ contract for Peterson Air Base, As for specialty projects we have been into Static displays for awhile.

Any company can go to Fedbizops and look for projects to bid on as long as you meet the the requirements. Please look a marketing thread as I will give some recommendations.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work PCM1.

Do any of the IDIQ's involve over seas work for painting contractors. Take for instance Bagram air base in Afghanistan. My brother worked with quite a few civilian contractors there, and tells me they make a lot of money.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Painting WMD's is nice work when you can get it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for posting. Very interesting work, looks good.


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Nice work PCM1.
> 
> Do any of the IDIQ's involve over seas work for painting contractors. Take for instance Bagram air base in Afghanistan. My brother worked with quite a few civilian contractors there, and tells me they make a lot of money.


No overseas work, Like to keep it within reach from a management stand point.


----------

